# Blasc 3 und Characterupload



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt Blasc 3 besorgt und auch installiert und bei den Plugins die WoW Plugins angegeben, aber irgendwie läd der die Chars noch nicht rauf?

 Muss ich die alten Ordner wegen Blasc 2 mal rauslöschen und neue erstellen ? Blasc 3 hat auch immer die Datenbank geladen wenn ich WQoW startete. Blasc 3 macht bei mir gar nichts...

 Und wie ging nochmal der Link zum manueln Characterupload? Ich will das bitte nochmal versuchen, aber ich glaube, dass Blasc 3 bei mir noch nciht richtig funktioniert? Kann das an Blasc 2 liegen?


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2011)

Betreibst du die gleichzeitig?


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (21. Januar 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Betreibst du die gleichzeitig?



 Denke nicht, ich hab den Blasc 2 zumindest am Desktop ausgeschaltet.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Januar 2011)

Manueller Upload: http://wowdata.buffed.de/tools/luaupload

Gestern gab es ja einen Upload-Stop seitens buffed.de ( http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/180101-charakteruploads-kurzzeitig-deaktiviert-gehen-heute-aber-wieder-online/ )


----------



## TheFallenAngel999 (27. Januar 2011)

Seit Samstag 22.01 geht wieder alles. Mit Blasc3 jetzt . Ich sehe wieder meine geliebten Autoblogs


----------



## Heavenstorms (28. Januar 2011)

hm, jetzt echt ?  
bei mir geht seit dem nix mehr :/


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Januar 2011)

Hmm, letzter Autoblog-Eintrag bei dir: Freitag, 28.01.2011 10:26 Uhr


----------

